# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: نصب qt روی ویژوال 2019

## hossein_m051

سلام دوستان
من پروژه پایانترمم رو باید با کیوت بنویسم و به شدت الان به کمکتون نیاز دارم
هرجا که سرچ کردم برای نصب کیوت و همگام سازیش با ویژوال به نتیجه ای نرسیدم چون همه لینکها عوض شدن
میخواستم خواهش کنم که اگر کسی آشنایی داره راهنماییم کنه که از صفر چجوری باید کیوتی رو نصب و در محیط ویژوال باهاش کد بزنم
واقعا بهش نیاز دارم :ناراحت: 
خیلی خیلی ممنون :قلب:

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> سلام دوستان
> من پروژه پایانترمم رو باید با کیوت بنویسم و به شدت الان به کمکتون نیاز دارم
> هرجا که سرچ کردم برای نصب کیوت و همگام سازیش با ویژوال به نتیجه ای نرسیدم چون همه لینکها عوض شدن
> میخواستم خواهش کنم که اگر کسی آشنایی داره راهنماییم کنه که از صفر چجوری باید کیوتی رو نصب و در محیط ویژوال باهاش کد بزنم
> واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
> خیلی خیلی ممنون


حالا چه اصراری که با ویژوال استودیو با کیوت کار کنید؟ به این علت که محیط توسعه خود Qt Creator شاید به ویژوال استودیو نرسه ولی قطعا برای خود کیوت خیلی هم عالی !
به هر حال اگر هم اصرار دارید کافی که add ons های کیوت برای ویژوال استودیو را نصب کنید معمولا تو پکیج نصبی خود VS هست کافی انتخاب کنید تا نصب بشه بعد هم که نصب شد یک منوی جدید برای کیوت در ویژوال استودیو اضافه میشه که کافی که کامپایلر و الباقی تنظیمات را برای کیوت انجام بدید!

----------


## hossein_m051

> حالا چه اصراری که با ویژوال استودیو با کیوت کار کنید؟ به این علت که محیط توسعه خود Qt Creator شاید به ویژوال استودیو نرسه ولی قطعا برای خود کیوت خیلی هم عالی !
> به هر حال اگر هم اصرار دارید کافی که add ons های کیوت برای ویژوال استودیو را نصب کنید معمولا تو پکیج نصبی خود VS هست کافی انتخاب کنید تا نصب بشه بعد هم که نصب شد یک منوی جدید برای کیوت در ویژوال استودیو اضافه میشه که کافی که کامپایلر و الباقی تنظیمات را برای کیوت انجام بدید!


سلام
مرسی از کمکتون ولی من چون کلا با میحیط ویژوال کد زدم و باهاش راحتم میخوام توی همین نرم افزار کد کیوتی هم بزنم
اگر که آشنایی دارید چطور میتونم این کارو بکنم ممنون میشم توضیح بدین.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام
> مرسی از کمکتون ولی من چون کلا با میحیط ویژوال کد زدم و باهاش راحتم میخوام توی همین نرم افزار کد کیوتی هم بزنم
> اگر که آشنایی دارید چطور میتونم این کارو بکنم ممنون میشم توضیح بدین.


از *این افزونه* استفاده کنید.

----------


## hossein_m051

خیلی ممنونم :تشویق:

----------


## zoncpp

سلام فایل رو پیدا نمیکنه!!! خطای Not Found میده!  :ناراحت:

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> سلام فایل رو پیدا نمیکنه!!! خطای Not Found میده!


چه فایلی را پیدا نمیکنه ؟ بهتره از خطایی که دارید یک اسکرین شات بذارید!

----------


## zoncpp

> چه فایلی را پیدا نمیکنه ؟ بهتره از خطایی که دارید یک اسکرین شات بذارید!


فایلهایی که برای دانلود گذاشته شده(در پاسخ شماره 4#). ابزاهای مربوط به اجرای qt در ویژوال استودیو!
البته من سرچ کردم از جای دیگه ای پیدا کردم ولی هنوز فرصت نکردم تست کنم. :لبخند:

----------

